# Open Carry Idiot



## Tangof

Sure it's legal, but come on. The guy is dressed in short's, a sleeveless t-shirt and a Ranger type hat. All black. Carrying a chrome .22 ( The cheapy one that sells for around $120.00 in the back of J&G flyers) with a magazine pouch and pepper spray on his web belt. The reason for the short's and shirt is so everyone can see his macho tattoos. This is in a medium sized grocery store in a rural area. Oh yeah, it's January in Wisconsin. Need attention much?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Sounds like a Walmartian that got lost.


----------



## berettatoter

Yeah, well, it's morons like that that not only give OC a bad rap, but gun owners in general!


----------



## pic

I'm missing the link, I keep pushing , nothing happens.


----------



## SailDesign

pic said:


> I'm missing the link, I keep pushing , nothing happens.


There is no link - that bold-face is just the title....


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Tangof, is this someone you saw yourself or an article or video clip in the news?


----------



## lefty60

Style'n and Profile'n :smt082:anim_lol: It's been tried, you can't fix stupid :numbchuck:


----------



## Cait43

Just wondering....... Is an open carry idiot the same as an idiot???


----------



## Goldwing

It sounds like a "What's wrong with this picture?" puzzle. Might want to just keep walking by this one. He doesn't have much to lose.:smt018
GW


----------



## Tangof

Sorry for the delay. Yes, this guy was standing right behind me in line. No, I don't think open carry is idiotic. I carry openly all the time on my hikes and dog walks. I conceal carry in stores etc. to not make people uncomfortable and to not alert the bad guy's.


----------



## insman1132

Well, it does take all kinds, doesn't it??!


----------



## Blackhawkman

Ya cain't fix stupid!

I was in an indoor mall in central ohio. I was in Starbucks waitin for my coffee fix when a guy in cargo shorts, sleevless T shirt walks in with an 870 shotgun! His girl friend had a 380 in a holster tied to her knee. The two just walked in and ordered coffee! Oh, this was last February. I had my 19 in my vest pocket! Geesh, then someone from the crowd took their pic while they posed out front of the store. No mall cops anywhere. Idiots.


----------



## ifithitu

Really,really really.really really really?:smt1099 :drinkers::drinkers:


----------



## Bisley

Look on the bright side - the police watch him like a hawk, just waiting for him to screw up. And, no thief is going to bother any one nearby, for fear he will intervene with guns blazing. He is saying to the world, "I'm weird, keep an eye on me." And, a sensible person who is open carrying becomes 'normal' looking, by comparison.


----------



## specgrade

Nevermind.....


----------



## RK3369

those displays are really very counterproductive for any argument in favor of OC. It makes anti gunners or non gun owners very nervous to see what they percieve as a normal "gun nut" running around with guns showing all over their body. 

IMO, it makes more sense to conceal carry in any situation, and be ready to defend yourself and family, rather than to get so many people upset and thinking that you are just another gun wacko wanting to prove your manhood. 

These people put the general acceptance and comfort with the 2A back 50 years, imo. Personally, I don't think that OC is reasonable any longer in this day and age. Too many folks out there that are just not used to seeing anybody with a gun on them. CC makes alot more sense to me in terms of it causing less public notoriety of the entire issue of gun ownership and use for self defense.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> those displays are really very counterproductive for any argument in favor of OC. It makes anti gunners or non gun owners very nervous to see what they percieve as a normal "gun nut" running around with guns showing all over their body.
> 
> IMO, it makes more sense to conceal carry in any situation, and be ready to defend yourself and family, rather than to get so many people upset and thinking that you are just another gun wacko wanting to prove your manhood.
> 
> These people put the general acceptance and comfort with the 2A back 50 years, imo. Personally, I don't think that OC is reasonable any longer in this day and age. Too many folks out there that are just not used to seeing anybody with a gun on them. CC makes alot more sense to me in terms of it causing less public notoriety of the entire issue of gun ownership and use for self defense.


At least in Arizona no one really gets bent out of shape at the sight of someone openly carrying a handgun. Then again those that do are not making a spectacle of themselves. They just so happen to be going about their daily business with a visible sidearm. Maybe because it was at one time more common place and was the only legal way to carry until Arizona first allowed concealed carry with a permit and now "Constitutional Carry".

I have to agree with you that it does indeed make more sense to conceal. For one it gives you the element of surprise. But the main reason is that there have been times where I've stood behind someone who was openly carrying and thought of just how easy it would be to take that individuals gun and shoot them or others with it. They'd never know what the hell hit them.

The only valid reason for allowing it is that you can't get arrested for accidentally "printing" while carrying concealed in states that do not allow for open carry. Sometimes all it takes is a gust of wind, just simply stepping out of your vehicle, bending over to pick something up, or any other instance where your firearm may show. Hey, look at that, that guy's carrying a gun! Get his plate number! Someone call the cops! No one who is legally carrying concealed should have to deal with that.

I've yet to see anyone openly carrying a rifle or shotgun with a bandolier full of ammo slung over their shoulder or any wanna' be Rambo's. Even in Arizona that would probably draw some unwanted attention. Other than doing business at a gun store, at a gun show or out in the field. I know that if I saw someone carrying a rifle or shotgun around while going about their daily business in public. My first thought would be: What the hell is this person up to? Yet it is perfectly legal at least out here. Rifles and shotguns serve a specific purpose but to carry them around in public places serves no real purpose other than to draw attention and suspicion to ones self. They are meant for hunting and long range shooting. Handguns are designed primarily for close range personal defense and are better suited for such. There's nothing unusual about carrying them either openly or concealed.


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> At least in Arizona no one really gets bent out of shape at the sight of someone openly carrying a handgun. Then again those that do are not making a spectacle of themselves.
> 
> I have to agree with you that it does indeed make more sense to conceal. For one it gives you the element of surprise. But the main reason is that there have been times where I've stood behind someone who was openly carrying and thought of just how easy it would be to take that individuals gun and shoot them or others with it.


And you live in a state where open carry is the norm. Most of this country does not allow that, which is why I favor concealed carry. I am not hung up on visibly carrying, only hung up on being able to carry at all. Let the sheeple be content with thinking that there is no threat in their midst. Indeed, I pose no threat, only desire to protect myself and those I love from others that threaten them.

Concealed carry, for me, is the most practical way to accomplish that in this day and age, given that most states and most people are not comfortable seeing people walking around them carrying guns on their hips, whether they can legally do it or not. I don't need to impress anyone with my rights, I only need to be able to exercise them, in relative private if necessary, but surely need to be able to exercise them without undue opposition.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> *And you live in a state where open carry is the norm.* Most of this country does not allow that, which is why I favor concealed carry. I am not hung up on visibly carrying, only hung up on being able to carry at all. Let the sheeple be content with thinking that there is no threat in their midst. Indeed, I pose no threat, only desire to protect myself and those I love from others that threaten them.
> 
> Concealed carry, for me, is the most practical way to accomplish that in this day and age, given that most states and most people are not comfortable seeing people walking around them carrying guns on their hips, whether they can legally do it or not. I don't need to impress anyone with my rights, I only need to be able to exercise them, in relative private if necessary, but surely need to be able to exercise them without undue opposition.


No you do not see too many people openly carrying anymore in Arizona. In Arizona people are not doing it to impress anyone because it's not unusual to see someone openly carrying a sidearm. Except for maybe an anti gun tourist, nobody really gives a shit. It used to be the only way one could carry legally. I can understand If you live in a state where it was never allowed why it might alarm some people. Given the fact that more states are going "Constitutional Carry" they're just not used to it.

I choose to carry concealed but only because of the reasons that I mentioned in my original post. But I also believe in freedom of choice, If you can legally carry a sidearm it's not up to me to tell others how they should carry. I also feel open carry should be legal for the other reason I mentioned in my original post.


----------



## MoMan

I see OC down here occasionally. No biggie, most are just normal Folks, dressed like normal Folks (whatever that all means!). I don't pay any more attention to them than to anyone else. It also appears as no one else cares either. I don't get the fella who has to go all "Rambo" when he OCs. I've seen that more down here with Folks that carry a LARGE sheath knife on their hip.

Me, I CC unless I'm working in the gun shop. Then it's OC all day while in there, CC when I leave.


----------



## Kennydale

You have a LINK or Picture?


----------

